# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche familles d'accueil pour chat et chatons secteur Aube et Yonne

## Mimine et Roudoudou

URGENT


Bonjour à tous, l'association Mimine et Roudoudou recherche des familles d'accueil sur l'Aube ou l'Yonne.

Nous n'étions pas nombreux au niveau des FA, mais on se débrouillait comme on pouvait, mais une de nos bénévoles est tombé très malade  :Frown:  elle a donc du afin de pouvoir faire ses soins, entre chez elle et l'hôpital, arrêter de prendre chez elle certains de nos petits protégés. En résumé, nous avons besoin d'aide et espérons le trouver au travers de ce forum formidable. 

Nous sommes saturés au niveau des accueils avec les naissances.

Si nous n'avons pas d'aide nous ne pourrons plus répondre aux demandes pour recueillir ces pauvres doudous  Cela nous crève le cur, mais nous pourrons pas faire autrement si nous n'avons pas de nouvelles familles d'accueil...  Si vous êtes dans notre secteur Aube et Yonne, et que vous souhaitez nous rejoindre vous pouvez nous téléphoner au 06 95 29 69 29. Merci de tout cur.

----------

